# Grinding collar and sleeves



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have seen a couple t-shirts, especially at urban outfitters, where the collar of the shirt, the sleeves and the hem at the bottom all have this grinded look. 

Does anyone know how to achieve this effect or maybe somthing similar?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What do you mean by a "grinded look"?


----------



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

I mean kind of like shredded or lightly frayed. Our manufacturer wants to charge us $1.25 a shirt and we want to know if there is anyway to do it ourselves. On the shirt I saw the process done on, the two front and back layers of the shirt collar, bottom, and sleeve were separated and then frayed or "grinded". 

I'm sorry for these really vague descriptions.

Thanks


----------



## triplej (Apr 18, 2005)

Twin85 said:


> I mean kind of like shredded or lightly frayed. Our manufacturer wants to charge us $1.25 a shirt and we want to know if there is anyway to do it ourselves. On the shirt I saw the process done on, the two front and back layers of the shirt collar, bottom, and sleeve were separated and then frayed or "grinded".
> 
> I'm sorry for these really vague descriptions.
> 
> Thanks


LOL Trust me...Pay the 1.25 and pass it on to your customers. We tried to give hat bills a "distressed" look a few years back. Lots of power tools, chemicals and wasted time later we just passed the cost on the the customer.


----------



## redscooter (Jan 29, 2007)

Twin85 said:


> I mean kind of like shredded or lightly frayed. Our manufacturer wants to charge us $1.25 a shirt and we want to know if there is anyway to do it ourselves. On the shirt I saw the process done on, the two front and back layers of the shirt collar, bottom, and sleeve were separated and then frayed or "grinded".
> 
> I'm sorry for these really vague descriptions.
> 
> Thanks


im looking for those shirts myself - is there a company that does that kind of stuff ? mass production ? i will really help me


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

redscooter said:


> im looking for those shirts myself - is there a company that does that kind of stuff ? mass production ? i will really help me


alternative apparel has that type of t check their site


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Twin85 said:


> I mean kind of like shredded or lightly frayed. Our manufacturer wants to charge us $1.25 a shirt and we want to know if there is anyway to do it ourselves. On the shirt I saw the process done on, the two front and back layers of the shirt collar, bottom, and sleeve were separated and then frayed or "grinded".
> 
> I'm sorry for these really vague descriptions.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried an exacto blade or razor blade to make the little nicks/cuts at the collar & sleeves? 
You can probably then fray the edges a little bit by hand. 
Just a suggestion, not sure how much time you want to invest in the project.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> m looking for those shirts myself - is there a company that does that kind of stuff ? mass production ? i will really help me


Continental-usa.com also has some shirts that have grinded collars and sleeves.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Now this just may be the tip of a lifetime....NOT 

I did this look for my nephew and it killed the spot!

He was asked numerous times how did he get his shirt looking so beat the hell, yet without the "about to fall apart look"

I took some battery acid from my cars battery and strategically placed it around the collar, a few strategic spots, the sleeve edges, and the bottom hem. Let it stand for a few hours (probably didn't need that much time) and put it in the washing machine.

After a few washings, the edges fell apart with a nice grudge, homeless, don't take a bath look  Cool part, it continued to fray for a few more washing, enhancing the look.

You probably could use something more aggressive, but for this experiment good olé battery acid worked just fine. You could probably shoot a battery and get to the guts, which is were the real aggressive acid is.

Yeap... battery acid! If it was good enough to ruin clothes I didn't want messed up, I was sure it would work for intentional purposes.

Hope that idea helps a few people achieve this look.....don't forget to add labor to the cost of the tee 

When they fly off the hangers and shelves think of me 

Jae'


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Battery acid? That's pretty extreme! I hope anyone who tries that wears gloves and safety goggles.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Battery acid? That's pretty extreme! I hope anyone who tries that wears gloves and safety goggles.


Pretty extreme huh....got the job done though 

There was a brand in popular urban circles in the late 80's very early 90's called 'damaged'.

They would shoot their denim jeans and jackets with 12 gauge shotguns and other weaponry....to give their clothes the random holes look. I don't know how they mass produced this look once they moved to the big leagues.

Maybe they hired firing squads 

Jae'


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JaeAmera said:


> I don't know how they mass produced this look once they moved to the big leagues.


I sure it wouldn't be hard to find someone to shoot **** with a shotgun all day everyday for a living


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I sure it wouldn't be hard to find someone to shoot **** with a shotgun all day everyday for a living


 
intresting....


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe you can go to your home imporvement store and look for a small grinder thing. It's not ne technology, so hopefully, it's cheap!


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

Instead of battery acid, try bleach. Not that color safe stuff, but good old fashioned bleach. Place it in the spots you would use the acid and let it sit a while before washing it. I've used it in the past and it works really good.


----------



## LifeOrDeath (Jan 12, 2007)

I would experiment with sand paper


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

I have heard that using a dremel tool works nicely. I personally haven't used one, but I'm sure you can find them at Home Depot or the like.


----------



## Ky_swish (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been in the overseas factories..they actually use a belt grinder with heavy grit.....some are hand knicked with scissors.


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ky_swish said:


> I have been in the overseas factories.


Swish, I want to get apparel and t-shirts manufactured overseas. I've researched It for years, but never persued It, because of lack of knowledge. Do you have any feedback on this. 

I have knowledge of sharing containers with other people. I found manufacturer, but I can't figure out how to get a large number of items to Colorado, where I live.

Not really sure about customs, custom brokers, agents, etc. The manufacturer that I found overseas has shipped me samples FedEX, but It was really expensive, for the four pieces that they shipped to me from China, India, and Pakistan.

I found a manuafcturer that will do 500 pieces out of India, and that's what I would like to start with.

PS - shirt distress with a large wire wheel, (like the paint stripper ones, or bigger 5" -6" diameter), on a drill...And keep your drill and hands moving side to side. 
Bend a few of the wires slightly, 45-90 degrees, with needle nose pliers so It will actually grab the garment. Let me know how this works for you.

Thanks for all,
Jim


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

cmdslick said:


> I have heard that using a dremel tool works nicely. I personally haven't used one, but I'm sure you can find them at Home Depot or the like.


That's what I was talking about!

Dang. it's your first post and you're already doing well!

Welcome!


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

A dremel with a coarse sanding cone attached to it at medium speed works well. You can create a jig to hold the dremel still or even use a small belt sander, just watch your fingers. I've distressed plenty of shirts and find a dremel works best. Hope this helps... good luck.


----------



## Shane_G (Jan 22, 2008)

jimhack3 said:


> Swish, I want to get apparel and t-shirts manufactured overseas. I've researched It for years, but never persued It, because of lack of knowledge. Do you have any feedback on this.
> 
> I have knowledge of sharing containers with other people. I found manufacturer, but I can't figure out how to get a large number of items to Colorado, where I live.
> 
> ...


I would recommend V. Alexander & Co. for international shipping. Their website is V. Alexander & Co., Inc. and they will handle customs and everything for you and put it on a train to Colorado once it gets stateside.


----------



## christophertod (Jan 21, 2007)

DREMEL all the way.


----------

